# Lost Bay Regatta AL/NWFL



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Even though we are having a few effects from Ike, the Lost bay Regatta scheduled for this weekend is still on. The race itself has been postponed to Sunday though to allow for Ike to move on out of the way. I hope to see some of you out there, I will be skippering my Dad's boat Caddywampus. 
Good luck!


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

*Race day tommorrow!*

I'm on my way down to Pirates cove in a little while to scrub the bottom of Caddywampus. The food/band/skippers meeting is scheduled for this afternoon. The skippers meeting is at 1600. There was a bit of high water from Ike, but things are back to normal now. Wish me luck!

Pirates Cove High Water on Thursday:

























No damage, it even looks like the new pier fared well, just a wet parking lot mostly. Cheers!


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

*Great Race Day!*

We had a great race yesterday! The decision to postpone the actual race to Sunday was a good one. We had winds 12-15 kt from the SW and partly cloudy skies. It was a good day and everyone had fun. There were no incidents that I know of except the commitee boat losing an engine before the ride back to the dock. (Gotta love those stinkpots) Caddy Whampus, my Dad's boat but I skippered since he was race commitee, took 2nd in the class. It was a good day and a nice change of pace from the storm preps that we've had for the past several weekends. There were a few less boats than normal, only forty-one. Last year the fleet consisted of sixty-eight. We missed a lot of boats that usually come from the west over towards mobile, gulfport, etc. The effects of Ike kept them away I'm sure. All in all a great regatta.

Pictures of CaddyWhampus and crew(I'm taking the pic)


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

*Race results.*

In case anyone is interested here is a link to the results for Sunday.

http://www.pointyachtclub.org/pdfs/Lost-Bay-race-results-2008.pdf


----------

